# Marshall Forum Supporting Member Fundraiser, Ad Free



## admin1

Marshallforum.com Members, 

We are launching an annual fundraiser in the form of an annual supporting membership.

Show that you support Marshallforum.com and enjoy an advertising free experience at once!

To donate and upgrade go here http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades

We now have 4 supporting memberships. Silver, Gold, Platinum, and Double Platinum.
The main difference between the different levels is the badge under your username. 
Each upgraded membership comes with an advertising free, sidebar free experience.

Silver Membership - $20 annually
Badge under username that says Silver Supporting Member
No ads, No Sidebar

Gold Membership - $25 annually
Badge under username that says Gold Supporting Member
No ads, No Sidebar

Platinum Membership - $50 annually
Badge under username that says Platinum Supporting Member
No ads, No Sidebar

Double Platinum Membership - $100 annually
Badge under username that says Double Platinum Supporting Member
No ads, No Sidebar

There are options to purchase these memberships one time anually and there are options to have automatic renewal. 

http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades

Attention Existing Premium Members! - You are All Set! 
We have updated our Premium Membership and ad free options. Previously, we had a premium membership for $20 a year. Then we had a premium membership with no ads for $25 per year. The $20 premium membership is now called a Silver Supporting Membership. And that now comes with no ads as well! All options are ad free. The $25 premium membership with no ads is now our Gold Supporting Membership. Existing members do not need to do anything unless you wanted to upgrade to a higher level supporting membership, in which case you'd visit the link above. 

Let us know if you have questions. 

Thanks for your support of Marshallforum.com! 

admin1 - Rob in the tech department


----------



## TXOldRedRocker

There should now be a badge on my avatar. I signed up.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

now a sticky...


----------



## Vinsanitizer

.


----------



## MarshallDog




----------



## Gunner64

TXOldRedRocker said:


> There should now be a badge on my avatar. I signed up.


Ooh look at Mr. Fancypants..


----------



## Gunner64

Vinsanitizer said:


> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> <--- Not spam.
> .


Only fitting that the space Ace gets the double Platinum banner.


----------



## Trelwheen

It's great to see so many stepping up and getting the badges. Does my heart good.

I want our happy home to always be here for us!

I shoulda done it long ago.

Here's to all you Magnificent MFers


----------



## Lance Chambers

Deleting posts? Shame on you!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lance Chambers said:


> Deleting posts? Shame on you!


you mean the 1st ½ dozen that were proclaiming this as spam?


----------



## Vinsanitizer

Lance Chambers said:


> Deleting posts? Shame on you!



Lance, get with the beat and pony up. You know it's the right thing to do.
.


----------



## El Gringo

admin1 said:


> Marshallforum.com Members,
> 
> We are launching an annual fundraiser in the form of an annual supporting membership.
> 
> Show that you support Marshallforum.com and enjoy an advertising free experience at once!
> 
> To donate and upgrade go here http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades
> 
> We now have 4 supporting memberships. Silver, Gold, Platinum, and Double Platinum.
> The main difference between the different levels is the badge under your username.
> Each upgraded membership comes with an advertising free, sidebar free experience.
> 
> Silver Membership - $20 annually
> Badge under username that says Silver Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Gold Membership - $25 annually
> Badge under username that says Gold Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Platinum Membership - $50 annually
> Badge under username that says Platinum Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Double Platinum Membership - $100 annually
> Badge under username that says Double Platinum Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> There are options to purchase these memberships one time anually and there are options to have automatic renewal.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades
> 
> Attention Existing Premium Members! - You are All Set!
> We have updated our Premium Membership and ad free options. Previously, we had a premium membership for $20 a year. Then we had a premium membership with no ads for $25 per year. The $20 premium membership is now called a Silver Supporting Membership. And that now comes with no ads as well! All options are ad free. The $25 premium membership with no ads is now our Gold Supporting Membership. Existing members do not need to do anything unless you wanted to upgrade to a higher level supporting membership, in which case you'd visit the link above.
> 
> Let us know if you have questions.
> 
> Thanks for your support of Marshallforum.com!
> 
> admin1 - Rob in the tech department


I would like to know what payment choices there are ? Or is it all Paypal or by credit card only . I am hesitant to use plastic as we have been hacked twice this year .


----------



## junk notes

admin1 said:


> Marshallforum.com Members,
> 
> We are launching an annual fundraiser in the form of an annual supporting membership.
> 
> Show that you support Marshallforum.com and enjoy an advertising free experience at once!
> 
> To donate and upgrade go here http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades
> 
> We now have 4 supporting memberships. Silver, Gold, Platinum, and Double Platinum.
> The main difference between the different levels is the badge under your username.
> Each upgraded membership comes with an advertising free, sidebar free experience.
> 
> Silver Membership - $20 annually
> Badge under username that says Silver Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Gold Membership - $25 annually
> Badge under username that says Gold Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Platinum Membership - $50 annually
> Badge under username that says Platinum Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> Double Platinum Membership - $100 annually
> Badge under username that says Double Platinum Supporting Member
> No ads, No Sidebar
> 
> There are options to purchase these memberships one time anually and there are options to have automatic renewal.
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/account/upgrades
> 
> Attention Existing Premium Members! - You are All Set!
> We have updated our Premium Membership and ad free options. Previously, we had a premium membership for $20 a year. Then we had a premium membership with no ads for $25 per year. The $20 premium membership is now called a Silver Supporting Membership. And that now comes with no ads as well! All options are ad free. The $25 premium membership with no ads is now our Gold Supporting Membership. Existing members do not need to do anything unless you wanted to upgrade to a higher level supporting membership, in which case you'd visit the link above.
> 
> Let us know if you have questions.
> 
> Thanks for your support of Marshallforum.com!
> 
> admin1 - Rob in the tech department


Thanks for fixing The Workbench stickies, Rob.


----------



## Chrome

done my part


----------



## merrill

done! thank you for keeping this forum going


----------



## Davetheampguy

money grab....


----------



## Vinsanitizer

.


----------



## Gunner64

Vinsanitizer said:


> Only to the ungrateful. We love this place, and it costs money to run it. Nothing good is free.


Well put Ace, well put.


----------



## Bjon218

Is there a deadline to have membership fees in?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Bjon218 said:


> Is there a deadline to have membership fees in?


Hi, &...

to the forum...

no, no deadline


----------



## Gunner64

Sooo...if a guy was to just upgrade, say from gold to double platinum, say a couple weeks since he renewed his "premium" $25 now gold supporting membership, would he get credit for the $25? Or still have to pay the whole enchilada?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Gunner64 said:


> Sooo...if a guy was to just upgrade, say from gold to double platinum, say a couple weeks since he renewed his "premium" $25 now gold supporting membership, would he get credit for the $25? Or still have to pay the whole enchilada?


You'd have to contact Alex...

I'm sure you just upgrade by paying the difference, but, I'm not sure how it works as far as paying options & getting credit.


----------



## Ransom

Edited to say, nevermind!! It looks like my membership badge literally just appeared. Thank you!!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

You know, I was thinking about something earlier ... I've been feeling funny about signing up as a supporting member since I'm a moderator, as I don't want it to look like I'm trying to sell you guys something ... does that make sense? I like the honest & no bulls**t relationship we all have with each other. Still, if there was ever a website online that I'd support in that way, it would be this one. This is one of the few remaining corners of the internet where we push the nonsense aside and just f'ing get along. Again, I'm not selling you anything here ... just speaking my mind as someone who's appreciative of the community we have all built here. Hope you guys are having a great start to the weekend!


----------



## thetragichero

so I'd look into the ad provider as it has started (past few days) displaying ads with malicious code slipped in that takes over the smart phone browser, vibrates the phone, etc and the only way to get back to normal browsing is to close the browser window and reopen


----------



## 6StringStewie

Didn't catch it in time and just auto-renewed. Not bitching about that, because I enjoy this forum! But, is there a way to notify members say a couple of weeks out, that their membership is coming up for renewal?


----------



## MarshallDog

6StringStewie said:


> Didn't catch it in time and just auto-renewed. Not bitching about that, because I enjoy this forum! But, is there a way to notify members say a couple of weeks out, that their membership is coming up for renewal?



The same happened to me a year ago. I just went into the system here and turned auto renew off! So now I have to do it manually and I am past due!


----------

